# Home made harrow? What to use?



## Oscar (13 April 2013)

Ok don't shoot me but we've had no wet or white stuff for ages, so I moved my horses onto their summer grazing as its lovely & dry, but I tried to harrow the winter field just to smash up the poo with the school harrow and it did barely anything.  Should the poo go into millions of pieces like I was expecting or just spread around?  I then dragged a weighted down pallet round the field and that didn't work either?

I have seen a dismantled bird run that has chicken type wire - small square holes - and I thought the wire might cut thru the pooh? Or should I just leave well alone now? 

I will want the horses back out there for a few weeks end of June start of July when the flies are bad as the winter field seems not to be as bad.


----------



## Dry Rot (13 April 2013)

I can identify with that problem!

Try the poo with the toe of your boot. It seems to need to be a bit damp to break up nicely.  As for harrows, I suspect something like a heavy board (railway sleeper?) dragged sideways might do the job. I have a set of chain harrows that got choked with small branches from some trees felled over winter. The scrubbing action does a great job! You need the weight, also something that will crumble and spread the poo.


----------



## gelderlander (13 April 2013)

We (well, ok, OH) went to builders' merchants and bought a sheet of heavy duty concrete reinforcement mesh.  The sheet was too big but the merchants will cut it down to whatever size u r comfortable towing, if you ask nicely!  He roped a pallet onto the top of it to weigh it down.  It works really well and flattens out the hoof prints too.


----------



## Oscar (13 April 2013)

Ok sounds good thanks


----------



## mulberrymill (13 April 2013)

I use an old metal five bar gate, weighted down with concret blocks. We get our welsh d to pull it, so traing, horse excercise and field harrowing in one. Works very well


----------



## Gypley (14 April 2013)

We use a pallet weighed down with tyres pulled around by car. Works very well .


----------



## JillA (14 April 2013)

The gate, pallets and concrete reinforcer will spread your muck fine, and maybe level off a few divots, but the won't remove thatch and moss or aerate the soil like a spiked harrow would. Mine has two sides - one longer spikes and the other shorter, so I can decide whaich to use depending on the soil conditions. It was less than £200 on ebay (4ft one) and I reckon it was a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Oscar (14 April 2013)

JillA said:



			The gate, pallets and concrete reinforcer will spread your muck fine, and maybe level off a few divots, but the won't remove thatch and moss or aerate the soil like a spiked harrow would. Mine has two sides - one longer spikes and the other shorter, so I can decide whaich to use depending on the soil conditions. It was less than £200 on ebay (4ft one) and I reckon it was a worthwhile investment.
		
Click to expand...

I know these are considered the right bit of kit but 1) I'm just a livery with my own paddock, and 
2) the Grass sickness trust advocate not disturbing the land too much so I worry about chain harrowing!!  

I know it's been done for years but I'm a natural born worrier!!


----------

